# "Content" bei Dialern



## Anonymous (12 November 2003)

Ich habe einmal beim sogenannten "Dialermagazin" nachgesehen, was eigentlich mit diversen Dialern so abgerechnet wird.

Neben dem üblichen Erotik- und "Hackerkram" gibt es ja einige höchst fragwürdige Angebote, wie zB einen Dialer der Angebote zum "richtigen" Blaumachen anbietet.

Simulierte Krankenstände können ein Grund für fristlose Entlassung sein. Könnte nicht mal jemand geeigneten Stellen einen Tipp bezüglich solcher "hochwertiger" Angebote geben?

Die diversen Links und die näheren Details stehen beim sogenannten "Dialermagazin", die URL kann sich jeder denken.


Wäre ein hartes Vorgehen gegen solche Angebote nicht eine gute Gelegenheit ein "Exempel" zu statuieren und die Branche zu "säubern" ?


Dieser Dialer soll ihren Kunden zeigen, wie Sie beim Arzt
                  simulieren können, um krank machen zu können - denn wem reichen
                  schon 30 Tage Urlaub im Jahr?! Hier bekommen Sie ab der Ersten
                  Minute 80% Umsatzbeteidigung. An ihren Refferals verdienen Sie
                  10%.



Viel besser sind auch solche Angebote nicht:

TopReports 
                  Wurden sogenannte "Geheimreporte" die Ihnen die Tricks und
                  Verdienst-möglichkeiten echter Profis verraten, anfangs noch für
                  einige Euro bei Auktionen versteigert, so bietet dieser Anbieter das
                  ganze nun auch auf Dialerbasis an. Webmaster werden hier mit 60%
                  bis 75% am Umsatz beteiligt und erhalten zudem 10% der Umsätze
                  geworbener Webmaster.



Man beachte, dass sich folgender Dialer gezielt an Jugendliche richtet:

Es gibt immer mehr Arbeitslose und Jugendliche die eine Ausbildung
                  suchen. Dieser Dienst soll diesen Leuten dabei helfen, eine perfekte
                  Bewerbung zu schreiben. Profitieren Sie jetzt von diesem neuen
                  Dialer und verdienen Sie ab der ersten Minute 60% des Umsatzes.
                  An ihren geworben Webmastern verdienen Sie 10%.



Sonstige Dialer 
                  Hier werden Dialer aus allen anderen Bereichen vorgestellt. So kann
                  ein Dialer auch ein gutes Abrechnungssystem für Ihren eigenen
                  Content darstellen. Warum selbstprogrammierte Software nicht per
                  Dialer abrechnen?
                  Ich-koche 
                  Endlich ist es so weit, der erste Rezepte Dialer ist Online. Ich-Koche
                  wird von der Oelspur GbR betrieben, die durch Dialer wie
                  funkings.de (damals) gamespur.de und cheatspur.de bekannt wurden.
                  Ich-Koche bietet 30.000 Rezepte. Sie verdienen ab der ersten Minute
                  70% Umsatzprovision und 10% an ihren geworbenen Webmastern.


                  Wertung:   |  Link zum Anbieter |
                  Prodialer 

                  geworbenen Webmaster. 

                  Wertung:   |  Link zum Anbieter | 
                  TopReports 
                  Wurden sogenannte "Geheimreporte" die Ihnen die Tricks und
                  Verdienst-möglichkeiten echter Profis verraten, anfangs noch für
                  einige Euro bei Auktionen versteigert, so bietet dieser Anbieter das
                  ganze nun auch auf Dialerbasis an. Webmaster werden hier mit 60%
                  bis 75% am Umsatz beteiligt und erhalten zudem 10% der Umsätze
                  geworbener Webmaster.

        Umsatzbeteidigung. An ihren
                  Refferals verdienen Sie 10%.

                  Wertung:   |  Link zum Anbieter | 
                  Lebenslauf 
                  Es gibt immer mehr Arbeitslose und Jugendliche die eine Ausbildung
                  suchen. Dieser Dienst soll diesen Leuten dabei helfen, eine perfekte
                  Bewerbung zu schreiben. Profitieren Sie jetzt von diesem neuen
                  Dialer und verdienen Sie ab der ersten Minute 60% des Umsatzes.
                  An ihren geworben Webmastern verdienen Sie 10%.

                  Wertung:   |  Link zum Anbieter |
                  Umsatzsteigern 
                  Dieser Dialer soll ihren Kunden helfen, das Sie ihre Webseite so
                  vermarkten, dass sie damit mehr Umsatz erziehlen. Hier verdienen
                  Sie ab der ersten Minute 70% des Umsatzes und 10% durch ihre
                  Refferals.

                  Wertung:   |  Link zum Anbieter |



                  Wertung:   |  Link zum Anbieter |
                  Blaumachen24 
                  Dies ist auch eine neue Art von Dialer. Hier werden ihren Kunden
                  Tipps gegeben, wie sie nicht zur Arbeit gehen müssen, aber trotzdem
                  eine gute Entschuldigung haben. Hier verdienen Sie ab der ersten
                  Minute 50% des Umsatzes und 10% an ihren geworbenen
                  Webmastern.

                  Wertung:   |  Link zum Anbieter |

                  Keinen-Bock-Auf-Arbeit 
                  Dieser Dialer soll ihren Kunden zeigen, wie Sie beim Arzt
                  simulieren können, um krank machen zu können - denn wem reichen
                  schon 30 Tage Urlaub im Jahr?! Hier bekommen Sie ab der Ersten
                  Minute 80% Umsatzbeteidigung. An ihren Refferals verdienen Sie
                  10%.

                  Wertung:   |  Link zum Anbieter |
                  Probenchef 
                  Diese Art von Partnerprogramm ist schon sehr bekannt und hat sich
                  auf dem Markt durchgesetzt, relativ neu ist es allerdings,
                  Produktproben via Dialer an den Mann zu bringen. Hier bekommen
                  Sie 70% Umsatzbeteidigung ab der Ersten Minute und verdienen
                  10% an ihren geworbenen Webmastern


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2003)

*Ich habe vergessen einige Domainnamen zu entfernen*

Ich sehe gerade, dass ich vergessen habe einige Domainnamen aus meinem vorigen Posting zu entfernen.

Ich bitte die Moderatoren dies nachzuholen, ich möchte dieses Zeug ja nicht empfehlen.

Außerdem hätte der Rezeptdialer, den ich für völlig unnötig aber nicht direkt extrem fragwürdig halte nicht hier angeführt werden sollen. 
Kochrezepte gibt es reichlich gratis im Netz.


Diese "Krankenstandsdialer" widern mich am meisten an. So etwas ist meiner Meinung nach nicht nur Beihilfe zum Betrug sondern auch Anstiftung zum Sozialschmarotzen.

Zahlen darf es dann der hart arbeitende Steuerzahler.


----------



## [email protected] (12 November 2003)

Was hast du denn gegen die Rezepte-Dialer? Imho zählen diese zu den wenigen, die ihr Geld auch wert sind.

Zum Thema Kranheitssimulation:
Leider kenne ich mich rechtlich nicht aus in dieser Sache, aber soweit ich weiß werden im Content jediglich Krankheiten mit ihren Symptomen usw. beschrieben. Also keine direkte Anstiftung zum Blaumachen.

Und zum Thema Bewerbungen-Schreiben gibt es auch viele Bücher, warum also nicht auch (quasi) E-Books?

Zuletzt noch "Probenchef": Auch in diesem Gebiet gibt es viele weitere Angebote, wie z.B. w*w.probenprinz.de , nur dass Probenchef eben per Dialer abgerechnet wird. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2003)

*Antwort*

Ich schrieb bereits, dass ich gegen
den Rezeptdialer nichts habe, ich finde ihn nur völlig unnötig. Das er im ersten Posting angeführt war, ist wie oben geschrieben ein Versehen beim Kopieren und Einfügen.

Am Lebenslaufdialer stört mich, dass er sich offen an Jugendliche wendet, brauchbare und kostenlose Vorlagen für Lebensläufe findet man beispielsweise auf Seiten von Arbeitsamt, Jugendorganisationen etc. Wenn ich ein ganzes Buch oder E-book zum Thema will, bestelle ich es bei Amazon oder leihe es in einer Bibliothek.

Bezüglich der Krankenstandsdialer:

Nachfolgendes:

Blaumachen24 
                      Dies ist auch eine neue Art von Dialer. Hier werden ihren Kunden 
                      Tipps gegeben, wie sie nicht zur Arbeit gehen müssen, aber trotzdem 
                      eine gute Entschuldigung haben. Hier verdienen Sie ab der ersten 
                      Minute 50% des Umsatzes und 10% an ihren geworbenen 
                      Webmastern. 

                      Wertung: | Link zum Anbieter | 

                      Keinen-Bock-Auf-Arbeit 
                      Dieser Dialer soll ihren Kunden zeigen, wie Sie beim Arzt 
                      simulieren können, um krank machen zu können - denn wem reichen 
                      schon 30 Tage Urlaub im Jahr?! Hier bekommen Sie ab der Ersten 
                      Minute 80% Umsatzbeteidigung. An ihren Refferals verdienen Sie 
                      10%. 

ist wohl eine ziemlich eindeutige Aufforderung.
Oder wie darf ich den Begriff "simulieren" sonst auslegen. Wenn dort dann wirklich nur lächerliche Allgemeininformationen (Marke Billigstlexikon vom Wühltisch) geboten werden, dann ist Obiges zumindest ziemlich irreführende Werbung. Es würde dann etwas versprochen, was nicht gehalten wird.

Übrigens noch ein diesbezüglicher Hinweis: Jeder bessere Arzt kennt die einschlägigen Tricks natürlich längst zur Genüge.

Arbeitsrechtliche Urteile zum Thema Krankenstandsmißbrauch gibt es in jeder besseren Urteilssammlung.

Diverse Proben (darum auch "Gratisproben") kann ich ganz ohne Dialer bei den entsprechenden Anbietern anfordern, bzw. brauche ich nur durch eine Fußgängerzone gehen, dort wird oft etwas verteilt.

Auch wenn ich bei Schlecker-Homeshopping bestelle, sind immer kostenlose Proben dabei, ganz ohne Dialer.

Ansonsten kann man immer noch in diversen Zeitschriften und Zeitungen die Inserate lesen, Gratisangebote werden ja meist angekündigt.


----------



## Anonymous (12 November 2003)

Tja, und wenn ich ein neues Auto will kaufe ich es doch nicht beim Händler! Ist ja eine Unverschämtheit, dass dafür Geld verlangt wird...
Nein, lieber hol ich mir ne Kautschuk-Pflanze, aus deren Erzeugnissen ich mir Reifen bastle. Danach geht's ab auf den Schrottplatz und ich suche mir eine alte Karosserie. Die Lichter bastel ich aus alten Schreibtischlampen vom Sperrmüll, dann noch Tante Martas alte Wohnzimmersessel und Oma Elli näht mir noch zwei Airbags. Den Motor baue ich aus der Waschmaschine vom Nachbarn.
=> Fertig ist mein Auto, und das komplett kostenlos!   

Ich wollte damit eigentlich nur ausdrücken, dass man alles irgendwie kostenlos bekommen kann. Aber warum schwer, wenn es auch einfach geht?

Die Leute müssen einfach mal akzeptieren, dass das Internet in Zukunft kein Gratis-Medium mehr bleiben wird. Durch Bannerwerbung verdient heute keine Sau mehr etwas, der Trend geht zu kostenpflichtigen Inhalten.
Und da sehe ich bei Nischen wie Rezepte, Beratungen (Lebenslauf) usw. ein großes Potenzial. Natürlich kann man Mainstream-Dialer-PPs wie Hacker, P2P und so vergessen, aber Dinge, die den User interessieren und für die er auch, sei es aus blanker Faulheit, zahlungswillig ist, sind im Großen und Ganzen doch eine schöne Sache.
Der Erfolg von dieser Idee hängt hauptsächlich von den Usern ab, wenn diese sich sich sicher fühlen (da kommen etwaige Abzocker gänzlich ungelegen...), dann kann man sich endlich ohne schlechtes Gewissen über seinen Umsatz freuen und auf Fragen anderer, wie man sein Geld verdiene, muss man nicht mehr ausweichen.

Das ist meine Meinung dazu, ich bin also im Großen und Ganzen *für* den Einsatz von Dialern und anderen Zahlungsmitteln im Internet. Denn nicht die Dialer sind das Problem, sondern die, die diese verkehrt einsetzen, um mal eben schnell ein paar €uros zu verdienen um sich dann nach Mallorca verkriechen zu können.

Und ich würde gerne ein richtig seriöses Dialerprojekt mit geilem Content aufbauen, nur leider fehlen mir dazu entweder die Ideen oder die Mittel...

Greetz,
Tim


----------



## [email protected] (12 November 2003)

Ups, da war ich wohl nicht eingeloggt...  0


----------



## Heiko (12 November 2003)

Wieso grade mit Dialern?
Wieso nicht z.B. über Kreditkarte, Bankeinzug, Firstgate, ...?


----------



## [email protected] (12 November 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso grade mit Dialern?
> Wieso nicht z.B. über Kreditkarte, Bankeinzug, Firstgate, ...?


Und wieso nicht mit Kreditkarte, Bankeinzug, Firstgate *und* Dialern?
Für mich gehört eine möglichst große Zahlungsmittelvielfalt zum Kundenservice dazu. Wer sagt denn, dass Dialer immer 1,86 € pro Minute kosten müssen? Ich würde niedrigere Tarife durchaus begrüßen. (z.b. 1,00 €) 

Wie gesagt, nicht die Dialer sind das Problem...


----------



## Heiko (12 November 2003)

OK.
Wegen mir auch mit Dialern.
Die werden aber immer weniger Leute nutzen.
Zumindest so lange die Transparenz so schlecht ist wie aktuell oft.


----------



## [email protected] (12 November 2003)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> OK.
> Wegen mir auch mit Dialern.
> Die werden aber immer weniger Leute nutzen.
> Zumindest so lange die Transparenz so schlecht ist wie aktuell oft.


Tja, genau das versuchen "wir" ja auch endlich aus der Welt zu schaffen...
Auch wenn man es nicht glauben mag, aber ein Großteil der Dialerszene ist vollkommen für eine "Seriösierung" der Zugangstools.
Denn ob man früher 25 Einwahlen á 0,5 Min. hatte oder nun 8 Einwahlen á 15 Min. hat, kommt letztendlich auf's Gleiche raus. Nur das zweite schaut besser aus!


----------



## Heiko (12 November 2003)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, genau das versuchen "wir" ja auch endlich aus der Welt zu schaffen...
> Auch wenn man es nicht glauben mag, aber ein Großteil der Dialerszene ist vollkommen für eine "Seriösierung" der Zugangstools.


Der "kleine" Teil schafft es aber grade recht effektiv, Euch den Spaß zu verderben...


----------



## [email protected] (12 November 2003)

Und genau gegen diesen kleinen Teil muss etwas unternommen werden!
Da geht denke ich Mainpean schon in die richtige Richtung.

Greetz,
Tim


----------



## Heiko (12 November 2003)

Ich muß zugeben, dass ich durchaus noch skeptisch bin...


----------



## Gunnar Arthus (13 November 2003)

*Dialereinsatz????*



> Das ist meine Meinung dazu, ich bin also im Großen und Ganzen *für* den Einsatz von Dialern und anderen Zahlungsmitteln im Internet. Denn nicht die Dialer sind das Problem, sondern die, die diese verkehrt einsetzen, um mal eben schnell ein paar €uros zu verdienen um sich dann nach Mallorca verkriechen zu können.
> 
> Und ich würde gerne ein richtig seriöses Dialerprojekt mit geilem Content aufbauen, nur leider fehlen mir dazu entweder die Ideen oder die Mittel...
> 
> ...


[/quote]

@tim
Genau hier liegt das Problem des Dialers!
1. der User mußte bislang durch nicht angepaßte Rechtsprechung rechtlos  in den meisten Fällen minderwertige Inhalte in Kauf nehmen, d.h. kein Recht auf Rückgabe minderwertiger Dienstleistungen. Das ist Wucher und Betrug.

2. Es wurde bisher mit Minutenpreisen zu x.- EU geworben, tatsächlich wurden Blocktarife abgezogen.
arglistische Täuschung nennt man so etwas.

3. Wenn Ausstiegsmöglichkeit aus der Verbindung möglich war, dann war sie zu kurz, wenn überhaupt dies eingerichtet wurde.
Ebenfalls arglistische Täuschung und Betrug, weil voll abgerechnet wird ohne "Leistungerbringung".

4. User  und Rechnungsanschrift sind nicht immer identisch.

5. Wird dieser Vertrauensbruch bei User und Verbraucher jemals wieder
rückgängig gemacht werden können.
Meines Wissens nach haben jetzt ca. 80% aller User sich mit irgendwelchen Schutzmaßnahmen gegen den Einsatz von Dialern geschützt.

Moin zusammen,

Schon deswegen sollte nur über Pinnummer, eletronischer Unterschrift, usw der Dialerzahlungsverkehr geregelt werden.    U N D 
wer absulut anonym sein Vergnügen oder Dienstleistung haben will, soll z.B.: zuerst über e-Mail sein Zahlungseinverständnis nachweisen, um dann den Content über I-net per Codeeingabe empfangen.

Benutzerfeindlich bleiben alle Dialersysteme, wenn nicht klar artikulierte,
nachweisbare Einwilligungsprotokolle zur Abrechnung erstellt werden können.
Wenn Dialerproduzenten  Abzockversionen entwickeln können, sind sie auch jederzeit in der Lage, seriöse Abrechnungsmodelle zu entwickeln.

Solange Netzbetreiber sorglos, ungeprüft  Rufnummern an Webmaster verteilen, können sich neben den geläuterten Webmaster wieder neue schwarze Schafe entwickeln.

gunnar


----------



## dialerfucker (13 November 2003)

*[email protected] schrieb so einsichtig :*



> Und ich würde gerne ein richtig seriöses Dialerprojekt mit geilem Content aufbauen, nur leider fehlen mir dazu entweder die Ideen oder die Mittel...



Hoffen wir, dass es so bleibt! :lol:


----------



## haudraufundschluss (13 November 2003)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich gehört eine möglichst große Zahlungsmittelvielfalt zum Kundenservice dazu.


Das ist ein ziemlich wichtiger Punkt, denke ich. Die meisten einschlägigen Dialerseiten haben ein ganz laues, vages Angebot (siehe kazaa-download) und versuchen erst gar nicht, ihre Ware oder Leistung auf eine andere Weise an den Mann / die Frau zu bringen. Wenn ich nur auf Windows-User mit Modem-Anbindung aus bin, stinkt´s für mich bereits nach Betrug...

Oder andersrum: Kennst Du "geilen Content" im Non-Adult-Bereich, der sein Geld wert ist?


----------



## Anonymous (13 November 2003)

[email protected] schrieb so einsichtig : 


> Zitat:
> 
> Und ich würde gerne ein richtig seriöses Dialerprojekt mit geilem Content aufbauen, nur leider fehlen mir dazu entweder die Ideen oder die Mittel...



@[email protected] : Gräm Dich nicht wegen der fehlenden Ideen für eine sinnvolle Dialeranwendung - es liegt in der Natur der Sache. 8) 
(ähnlich : Microsoft works)

GASTon


----------



## technofreak (13 November 2003)

GASTon schrieb:
			
		

> @[email protected] : Gräm Dich nicht wegen der fehlenden Ideen für eine sinnvolle Dialeranwendung
> - es liegt in der Natur der Sache. 8)
> GASTon



Die hab ich noch nie gesehen, seitdem ich vor fast 2 Jahren unfreiwillig (folgenlos dank DSL-pur   )
 mit dieser Errungenschaft sinnloser aber erfolgreicher Geldbeschaffungsmethode
 gemacht habe. 
An der Beurteilung vom * 05.05.2002 *
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=1919#1919
hab ich noch nie auch nur den leisesten Zweifel bekommen. Es ging mir schon damals *nicht *
 um kriminelle Dialer (die sind sowieso indiskutabel und ein Fall für die Polizei/Staatsawaltschaft/Gerichte) sondern um
 den angeblich seriösen Dialer, an den ich vom Prinzip her nicht glaube. Warum haben 
sich z. B soweit sie überhaupt mit dieser Methode mal gearbeitet haben alle Zeitungen von 
dieser Methode verabschiedet.  "Der Spiegel" z.B verkauft Dossiers über Firstgate:

http://www.spiegel.de/extra/0,1518,180714,00.html

Dies sind praktikable und für den Kunden transparente Bezahllösungen, der Preis steht *vorher * fest
und die Leistung ebenfalls (ob mir der Artikel gefällt , ist genau so unsicher , als ob ich mit das Heft am Kiosk kaufe)


----------

